# Sensor de nivel de gas para tanque "estacionario"



## orlando80 (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola a todos, buenas tardes estoy interesado en hacer un proyecto por medio del cual quiero Sensar el nivel de gas LP  del tanque que tengo en mi casa, por favor...alguien de ustedes sabe Dónde puedo encontrar un sensor idóneo para hacer esta medición???

De antemano, les agradezco su atención, saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 3, 2011)

¿estas dispuesto a meterle algo electronico a un tanque de gas?
pues llevo rato pensando como y si no es por precion no me imagino como, si existe algo asi me sumo a la pregunta


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2011)

orlando80 dijo:


> Hola a todos, buenas tardes estoy interesado en hacer un proyecto por medio del cual quiero Sensar el nivel de gas LP  del tanque que tengo en mi casa, por favor...alguien de ustedes sabe Dónde puedo encontrar un sensor idóneo para hacer esta medición???
> 
> De antemano, les agradezco su atención, saludos.




Y por qué no lo pesas?


----------



## pepechip (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola 
Tal y como comenta Dano, la unica forma que tienes para ver la cantidad de gas es pesandolo, ya que en el interior del tanque tienes una parte de gas en estado gaseoso, y otra parte en estado liquido.
La parte que tienes en estado liquido no es fija, ya que depende de la presion a la que se encuentre y a la temperatura que tenga.
Tambien puedes hacer una grafica midiendo la presion del deposito y la temperatura del mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2011)

Mi suegra las golpeaba con el palo de amasar , la parte vacía suena hueca y distinta que la parte llena  , así que podrías hacerte un scaner ultrasónico 

- La mejor idea es por peso ya que por presión está demasiaaaaaaaado influenciado por la temperatura  -

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi suegra las golpeaba con el palo de amasar ,
> 
> Saludos !



que chistosos      habria que diseñar un impulsor de mazo y captar los sonidos producidos y levarlos a un PC y calcular con una tabla en excell................ji  ji ji  me emociono, mejor pesalo y ya, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## orlando80 (Ene 8, 2011)

mmm!!!, no me queda claro el pesarlo!!!...se refieren a que ponga el tanque sobre una bascula o algo así??, por favor podrían ser mas explicitos?, 

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2011)

En efecto, colocar el tanque sobre una celda de carga, que mide peso, sería una posibilidad de calcular cuanto gas hay dentro, también podría ser mediante un resorte a modo de dinamómetro.

Si el tanque contiene gas licuado, NO puedes tomar la presión, que sería una referencia del contenido ya que la presión se mantiene casi constante hasta que el tanque se vacia.
Si el tanque contiene GN (Gas Natural NO licuado) tomando la presión, consigues la referencia de la cantidad de gas.

¿ De que gas y tipo de tanque estamos hablando ?


----------



## pepechip (Ene 8, 2011)

orlando80 dijo:


> mmm!!!, no me queda claro el pesarlo!!!...se refieren a que ponga el tanque sobre una bascula o algo así??, por favor podrían ser mas explicitos?,
> 
> gracias.


 
El bidon tendra como minimo 4 patas, pues lo que tienes que hacer es poner una celula de carga (balanza) debajo de cada pata, y luego sumar el valor de las 4 celulas para saber el peso total.

En el caso de que tenga mas de 4 patas, solo tienes que aumentar el numero de celulas de carga.


----------



## factor64 (Ene 13, 2011)

Si me permiten, opino que alguna solución se podrá plantear si se define más precisamente lo que esperamos obtener. Si quisieras conocer con exactitud los litros de líquido contenidos en el tanque.., bueno, pues te preguntaria Qué tipo de tanque es?.., es decir, horizontal del tipo estacionario con aguja indicadora, o bien, es un cilindro tipo botella.
Que si lo que buscas es solo una referencia para no quedarte sin combustible, entonces podría haber más de una propuesta.


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 14, 2011)

lo mejor me parece que es por peso, eso tendras que tener cuidado en tener una manguera flexible de conexion porque si tienes caños de cobre aveces te puede llegar a mentir un poquito por la fuerza que le puede hacer hacia abajo. aunque practicamente es despreciable, pero lo mejor es pesarlo asi con celdas de carga debajo.
por otra parte ti  tiro otra idea pero esta solamente te servira por ejemplo para no quedarte sin gas, aqui en la fabrica que yo trabajo lo tenemos hecho de las dos formas,   tenemos un tanque grandisimo de 10 toneladas de gas CO2 y lo sensamos con dos celdas de carga, en una punta tiene un punto de apoyo movil, y en la ptra tiene las dos celdas de carga.
el otro sistema es mas casero pero funciona, paso a contarte de que se trata, pero solo sirve para saver cuando ya bajas de un nivel critico nada mas. 
se basa en el principio de la temperatura, el sistema basicamente se trata de un diferencial de temperatura con dos sondas, una sonda se encuentra en la parte de bien arriba del tubo, en donde de seguro el gas esta en estado gaseoso, y la otra sonda se encuentra en la parte que la denominemos nivel critico o nivel minimo. pasa que aunque no lo notemos a simple vista en la parque que tien gas el tanque tiene una (X) temperatura, y en la parte que tiene liquido tiene otra temperatura menor a (X), devido a que se encuentra en  estado liquido, y este cambio de temperatura si se lo puede medir desde la parte de afuera del tanque, entonces cuando se igualan las dos temperaturas significa que en el nivel de las dos sondas ya tienes gas, por lo tanto te estas quedando sin gas. a este sistema lo tengo funcionando ya hace un año y lo utilizamos para saver ue ya nos etamos por quedar sin gas en distintos tanques, y no le afectan los cambios de temperatra  exteriores porque trabajan con diferencial.

pero si quiueres saver en cualquier momento la cantidad de gas que tienes sin importar este liquido o gaseoso, la mejor es la del pesado.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 14, 2011)

Muy bueno Jorge, por la simpleza y por cumplir con el objetivo. La celda de carga lo veo igual potable pero mas caro. Tambien se podria hacer una bascula mecanica con un contrapeso una polea y un indicador.. algo pasivo..

*EDITO:* Yo use el mismo metodo para tarifar en un edificio con una caldera central a gas de tubo lo que consume cada uno de los departamentos. Comparaba la temperatura de la salida de la caldera contra cada rama de calefaccion que va a cada depto..


----------



## orlando80 (Ene 17, 2011)

buenos dias a todos, gracias por sus comentarios y consejos todos son de mucha utilidad.

Les comento que ya encontre la soluion a mi problema, es mediante un sensor hecho por la marca Honeywell, consta de la caratula magnetica como las que estan instaladas sobre el flotador del tanque, esta caratula tiene un sensor de gas integrado a la misma y tienes las ter terminales tipicas de cualquier sensor (+Vcc, Gnd y Vout), solamente sera cuestion de hacer el acondicienamiendo de la senal para acoplar el valor analogo y posteriormente introducirlo a un microcontrolador por medio del ADC. 

De cualquier manera gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## factor64 (Ene 17, 2011)

orlando, ojalá pudieras compartir el número de parte del sensor Honeywell que vas a utilizar. En lo personal yo incursioné con uno de la marca Rochester (8701-00006) pero siempre es bueno ver alternativas.


----------

